# Sativa Dominant Favs.



## Basebaby (Nov 14, 2021)

What are some of your favorite Sativa dominant beans that are always readily available to order?

Cinderella has always been on the top of my list even before I started growing... Love that smoke...


----------



## Paul Drake (Dec 3, 2021)

Basebaby said:


> What are some of your favorite Sativa dominant beans that are always readily available to order?
> 
> Cinderella has always been on the top of my list even before I started growing... Love that smoke...


Jack Herer, pineapple upside down cake


----------



## OlManHenry (Dec 3, 2021)

Mandala seeds Mandala #1 or their Satori


----------



## xtsho (Dec 3, 2021)

ACE Seeds


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 3, 2021)

Chocolope........it'll get a dead man walking


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 4, 2021)

So many different kinds of sativa highs... For a messed up racy head high: super silver haze. For a mellow feel good high: mandala kalichakra. For a more active fun high: mandala satori.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 4, 2021)

I love many landrace sativas but I also like the Sour Diesel/Chemdawg/OG lineage sativa dominant strains, so many different effects to be found. I also had some really excellent Super Lemon Haze recently.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)

Horselover fat said:


> So many different kinds of sativa highs... For a messed up racy head high: super silver haze. For a mellow feel good high: mandala kalichakra. For a more active fun high: mandala satori.


How is that Kalichakra? I have a pack of those in the traffic jam.


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> ACE Seeds


I really want to try golden tiger. The best high i've ever had was in thailand. It was a ball of energy behind my eyes. No stone what so ever. All in the head. Clear yet extremely powerful high. All the cannabis i smoked in thailand was good, but that one was something special.


----------



## Horselover fat (Dec 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> How is that Kalichakra? I have a pack of those in the traffic jam.


It's not "psychedelic" or racy. It's mellow and puts you in good mood. Pretty much everyone likes it and it's beginner friendly.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I love many landrace sativas but I also like the Sour Diesel/Chemdawg/OG lineage sativa dominant strains, so many different effects to be found. I also had some really excellent Super Lemon Haze recently.


Yeah there's too much stuff and not enough time. I still have a pack of SSSDH I keep putting of growing. I'm going to have to at least do a seed run before they get too old. It's supposedly a great strain.


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Dec 6, 2021)

Malawi, Zamaldelica and Hoduras x Panama from ACE seeds are my favs right now, Chocolate Haze from RQS give me nice moments last year (even when there wasn't any chocolate in there), C99 is one of my all time favs, but ACE seeds got me and I have no enough time/place to grow all ACE seeds catalog, there are still a few ones from them that I will grow before anything else.


----------



## visajoe1 (Dec 27, 2021)

Trainwreck. Always and forever.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yeah there's too much stuff and not enough time. I still have a pack of SSSDH I keep putting of growing. I'm going to have to at least do a seed run before they get too old. It's supposedly a great strain.


Ive wanted that strain for SO damn long.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 29, 2021)

Basebaby said:


> What are some of your favorite Sativa dominant beans that are always readily available to order?
> 
> Cinderella has always been on the top of my list even before I started growing... Love that smoke...


Ive actually been smoking Cinderella for the last 2 weeks or so (also Cherry Cookies & OG Kush)....although I like the flavor, which is almost woody-haze like followed by a faint Pineapple flavor on the backend.....my body has built quite the tolerance to it (after hearing its a strain with no ceiling)......so unfortunately even though ive enjoyed it, it just isnt doing it for me anymore.

In comparison, the cherry cookies has given me solid effects for 2 weeks (cindy about a week before I built tolerance)......so I love cindy, but it definitely isn't my favorite sativa.

Cherry Cookies has been added to one of my favorite indicas though....tastes amazing


If I m looking for a sativa.....and im looking for effects (not flavor) then I'd say my go-to would be ECSD......its not even my favorite sativa....but ive NEVER smoked it and not received effects......plus its got JUST enough raciness to the high before calming you down.


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Jan 5, 2022)

Devils34 said:


> Ive actually been smoking Cinderella for the last 2 weeks or so (also Cherry Cookies & OG Kush)....although I like the flavor, which is almost woody-haze like followed by a faint Pineapple flavor on the backend.....my body has built quite the tolerance to it (after hearing its a strain with no ceiling)......so unfortunately even though ive enjoyed it, it just isnt doing it for me anymore.
> 
> In comparison, the cherry cookies has given me solid effects for 2 weeks (cindy about a week before I built tolerance)......so I love cindy, but it definitely isn't my favorite sativa.
> 
> ...



If you have good genethics then there could be something nice, that being said, for ppl like me that aren't "cannabis farmers", is almost imposible to look for the perfect pheno, I have this year a fruity "fast" Malawi pheno wich is just perfect effects wise (being so fruity and "fast" I thought she wasn't what I was looking for, far from the truth), you never know from seeds whats coming till you smoke it, the best looking one could be or not the perfect one, ofc then care, experience and luck are key factors too.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jan 18, 2022)

My goto is also *Cinderella 99* but I grew some *Amnesia Lemon Kush *and she is a lovely strain, but not the psychedelic I got from Cindy. I grew a *Blue Cindy *from G13 Labs and she is lovely and might be growing again soon. *Malawi* from Ace Seeds I screwed up my grow on, but what I still got for me at least has been a pretty nice clear head high. Golden Tiger and Killer A5 Haze are gonna be in my next grow from Ace Seeds


----------



## FLsnooker (Jan 27, 2022)

Stardawg, mojito


----------



## Chapl (Jan 28, 2022)

The original silver haze. Was perfect for early pandemic wandering around the house like Cat in the Hat


----------



## Left thumb (Apr 30, 2022)

Basebaby said:


> What are some of your favorite Sativa dominant beans that are always readily available to order?
> 
> Cinderella has always been on the top of my list even before I started growing... Love that smoke...


Alaskan thunder f&&ck
Cafe racer


----------



## conor c (May 1, 2022)

Thai original haze ssh nevils haze cali orange jack herer if its the right version same applys to superlemonhaze Hawaiian snow is ok too theres probably more than i can think of off the top of my head rn i prefer indicas a bit but i do like the full spectrum of cannabis just at the right time ie not before bed for me


----------

